
Israeli Spies Spied Russian Spies Spying on American Spy Plans via Kaspersky - aaossa
https://www.technologyreview.com/the-download/609100/israeli-spies-spied-russian-spies-spying-on-american-spy-plans-via-kaspersky
======
Simulacra
The wilderness of mirrors

